# has anyone fished the bridgeland lakes



## Dunkan2233 (Jan 10, 2013)

hey has anyone fished the bridgeland lakes, and what area of the lakes are the best to fish?


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I have a few times, and caught a couple decent sized crappie(bass fishing with rattletraps), and small perch using worms. Ive only been while visiting friends, and they are so big its been hard for me to find some where to pinpoint them.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

David, the lake we used to fish no longer has fish in it./ I went 2 times this past winter {using milo** and didn't get a single bite. I think they were fished out or died off.


----------



## Dunkan2233 (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah but theirs 5 lakes in bridgeland from what the people who live there tell me and what google maps show


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i have fished the front two lakes with great success. bass and catfish are there. worms and crankbaits work best for me. i went the the lake in the back to the right where there was a little park/shack, and a ladie gave me a hard time asking me if i was a resident , so i just burned off. you can fish there but you may get a couple wierd looks from the locals and an occasional question or two. its one of those residents only lakes.


----------

